
Show HN: Changes – Mood tracker with augmented reality data insights - michael_forrest
http://goodtohear.co.uk/changes
======
michael_forrest
Hi, since I quit contracting last June this has been my primary (self-funded)
project. I've released a few evolutions of this concept over the years but
this is the first one where the focus is on _actionable_ insights.

There are lots of reasons it is useful to track mood but on of the larger
benefits I've found with this sort of tool is the way that a visible change
inflection point on a happiness chart can really help cement a good life
decision. My best change was to quit alcohol back in 2012. Seeing how much
happier I became made it very easy not to ever go back to drinking the way so
many people do.

I'm hoping that this app will help people get the most out of the self-
tracking mechanism - I think I've found a balance of speed and potential
complexity in quite a simple tracking UI.

Anyway, I'll await your thoughts...

